# New flooring needed.



## USAM 8541 (Jun 18, 2011)

I just bought a house in Cantonment and will need to replace the carpet. I'm looking at possibly removing both the tile and carpet and replacing both. I have a few stores coming over to check it out and give me a price but would rather have someone from PFF do the work. I'm in town from Tampa for a few days doing the home inspection and looking around so if you need to see the house let me know.


----------



## byrddog (Aug 3, 2009)

Please call me @ 850 572 2816 Brian


----------



## floorguy (Jul 22, 2011)

we do tile and demo haul off old will beat stores price give deal to all members and discount on tile from florida tile , used to work for floor city as well as others .

850-501-9855


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

Don't mean to derail he thread but do any of you do free estimates?
I live in Milton . I can remove the carpet and old tile would just need new stuff down.


----------

